# Maddie McCann found??



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

I do hope this is true and not another hoax, apparently they are waiting on dna reports so lets hope for the sake of her family

Madeleine McCann 'spotted in north Indian market' by tourist | Mail Online


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh God I really do hope it's her.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hmmm, I don't think it will be her unfortunately!

If it was that likely, I think it'd be all over the news channels - i've got sky news on now and there's been no mention.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Would be nice to think it was her. However I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ive just got bbc news on now and it wasnt even mentioned in the headlines so i doubt it was true


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I really hope with all my heart that this is her. 

However, if it is not, I hope the family can take comfort from the fact that people are still looking for her and that she has not been forgotten.

If there was ever a good time for prayer and positive vibes.......


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I pray to god that this is her and she has had a happy for years and wasnt hurt.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Daily Mail etc are all being a bit slow.... The Loughborough Echo reported this yesterday.....

Madeleine McCann sighting in Indian city - Loughborough Echo

Seems a bit far-fetched if the LE are reporting it before the big papers & other media outlets are.....


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm, I have my doubts..........


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Hm, if it hasn't been on any of the main news channels then unfortunately I doubt it  Especially as the only thing it's on is the Daily Fail


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Hate to say it but I agree. I've just had a look through some of the other news websites and I can't see any of the others carrying this story.

I really do wish that there were some good news about this little girl soon.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well if anything, at least it might spur people on to keep looking and keep her fresh in their minds.

It's a shame if it's not her but in a way it's good that these things keep popping up because it keeps her in the news and gets everyone thinking


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

I dont think it is, unfortunately i dont think she is alive.

I will probs be slated for this, but i dont know how her parents got let off for this. Its madeline i feel sorry for, but not the thread to air my opinions on.. hope if she is alive she is safe and well and happy.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

i doubt its her myself but will keep my fingers crossed ive seen nothing on any other news myself


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have my own views on this so won't comment


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

mstori said:


> I dont think it is, unfortunately i dont think she is alive.
> 
> I will probs be slated for this, but i dont know how her parents got let off for this. Its madeline i feel sorry for, but not the thread to air my opinions on.. hope if she is alive she is safe and well and happy.


sadly, i don`t think she is either  not gonna air my opinion on the parents here as it`s not the place


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Well at least someone had the foresight to stop them and call the police so at least they can do the dna and figure out one way or another for definate! So many sightings yet i think this is the first one where someone has actually stopped them - I mean if you saw someone you thought looked like her wouldn't you stop them? I know I would!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Well at least someone had the foresight to stop them and call the police so at least they can do the dna and figure out one way or another for definate! So many sightings yet i think this is the first one where someone has actually stopped them - I mean if you saw someone you thought looked like her wouldn't you stop them? I know I would!


Thats what my oh said... i would hold onto her and wouldnt let her go till the police came.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Well at least someone had the foresight to stop them and call the police so at least they can do the dna and figure out one way or another for definate! So many sightings yet i think this is the first one where someone has actually stopped them - I mean if you saw someone you thought looked like her wouldn't you stop them? I know I would!


it probably won't be so bad now it's 'old news' but when she first went missing the police were flooded with 'sightings' that they had to follow up.

We're up in east lancashire and someone reported a 'sighting' of her in our local Tesco Express  my dad had to spend hours of valuable police time going through days and days worth of CCTV because the person wasn't sure what day they thought they saw her - they didn't report it for a couple of weeks!! It was obviously not going to lead to anything and the person who reported it was known for being a bit of a loony but because it was such a high profile case (and a missing child anyway) they HAD to look into it as though it was a real sighting because on the miniscule chance that it was her, they'd be in deep crap if it was found that they didn't follow it up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

mstori said:


> I dont think it is, unfortunately i dont think she is alive.
> 
> I will probs be slated for this, but i dont know how her parents got let off for this. Its madeline i feel sorry for, but not the thread to air my opinions on.. hope if she is alive she is safe and well and happy.


I share your views, and have voiced those many many times! We can however, HOPE


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

mstori said:


> I dont think it is, unfortunately i dont think she is alive.
> 
> I will probs be slated for this, but i dont know how her parents got let off for this. Its madeline i feel sorry for, but not the thread to air my opinions on.. hope if she is alive she is safe and well and happy.


i agree with everything you have said but hope im wrong fingers x


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I share your views, and have voiced those many many times! We can however, HOPE


Make that three, I share that view also. Unfortunately the little girl died in that apartment accidentally, and the kidnap was a cover story.

But like you say, we can hope. I would love to be wrong in this case. But sadly only the McCanns know the truth here.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Just read another report.......the family don't think it is her.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I have to say I agree with the others about being suspicious of the parents. There are too many things that just don't add up. Of course I hope this theory isn't true and that Maddie is alive and being well looked after but I just can't see it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Madeleine 'sighting' played down - Yahoo!


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Madeleine 'sighting' played down - Yahoo!


Thanks for posting this 

Its says the little girl in India is 6 years old, Maddie would be 8 years old (if still alive).

If I was this little girls parents, I would be fuming to have been put through being arrested, held, passports taken etc.

Its not fair that the McCanns are having the world jumping through hoops, ITS TIME FOR THEM TO FESS UP, they know Maddie is dead.


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Madeleine 'sighting' played down - Yahoo!


If Maddie Mccan would now be 8, why have they said The 6 year old girl they believe is her.....:huh:


----------



## McBenson (Mar 4, 2011)

I do find it strange that DNA tests are required at all. Maddie had a distinct eye which should have been able to rule this girl out straight away. I wonder how many other sightings there have been that have been investigated but not reported??


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Im sorry but i doubt very much is her 

Also why on earth should ppl jump thro hoops for these so called childs parents she was left alone in a room with her younger siblings

If this had been a family on a lower income or on benifits them twins would have been taken from them for leaving them alone

I hope for maddies sake she is one day found alive but i very much doubt she will


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

McBenson said:


> I do find it strange that DNA tests are required at all. Maddie had a distinct eye which should have been able to rule this girl out straight away. I wonder how many other sightings there have been that have been investigated but not reported??


The little girl probably does have the eye defect, thats why these people thought she was Maddie and they took DNA to be sure. I think.....

Maddie wasn't the only person in the world with the fleck of colour in her eye, many people are born with it  So, DNA would need to be used!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Flavourflav said:


> The little girl probably does have the eye defect, thats why these people thought she was Maddie and they took DNA to be sure. I think.....
> 
> Maddie wasn't the only person in the world with the fleck of colour in her eye, many people are born with it  So, DNA would need to be used!


My dad has a similar eye pattern.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

My 24 yr old daughter has the same eye fleck


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> My dad has a similar eye pattern.


Quick! Call the police!


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

julesmcc said:


> My 24 yr old daughter has the same eye fleck


Thank god she is too old to be mistaken for Maddie 

So anyone with a young girl with a fleck in their eye can be grabbed off the street from loving parents, and taken to the police, or god knows where? Thats dangerous ground, if I do say so. Even more reason the McCanns must end this madness.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry but she won't be found .... To long has gone by ....... :crying:

I still believe she was killed within the first few days of going missing
All these false rumours must crush her parents .. Also SKY & BBC haven't reported anything


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

julesmcc said:


> Also why on earth should ppl jump thro hoops for these so called childs parents she was left alone in a room with her younger siblings
> If this had been a family on a lower income or on benifits them twins would have been taken from them for leaving them alone


Whilst I share the opinion on the fact that they were incredible STUPID to leave their children, I'm not convinced they have killed her, and to sugest that people are jumping through hoops for them...surely the issue is for the CHILD to be found safe, and sound. I hardly think people are looking to please her parents?!

And the point you make about people with lower income/benefits having their child taken into care isn't fair either. Its not as simple as that, there are a lot of things taken into consideration before a child is removed from its parents.



willa said:


> Sorry but she won't be found .... To long has gone by ....... :crying:
> 
> I still believe she was killed within the first few days of going missing
> All these false rumours must crush her parents .. Also SKY & BBC haven't reported anything


I agree, I don't think she will be found alive or dead...but if that was my kid that had gone missing and there was no evidence to prove otherwise, I wouldn't stop looking until the day I died.


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

Horse and Hound said:


> I agree, I don't think she will be found alive or dead...but if that was my kid that had gone missing and there was no evidence to prove otherwise, I wouldn't stop looking until the day I died.


But if the parents know she is already dead (through a tragic accident) they should fess up, hence my saying, end the madness.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> I agree, I don't think she will be found alive or dead...but *if that was my kid that had gone missing and there was no evidence to prove otherwise, I wouldn't stop looking until the day I died*.


Oh goodness nor would i ... God knows how they are coping .....


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Dont shoot me down for this but I'm surprised the News of the world never tapped the McCanns phone ?


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Horse and Hound said:


> What, the madness of continuing to look for their daughter?!
> 
> Whilst I share the opinion on the fact that they were incredible STUPID to leave their children, I'm not convinced they have killed her, and to sugest that people are jumping through hoops for them...surely the issue is for the CHILD to be found safe, and sound. I hardly think people are looking to please her parents?!
> 
> ...


 im speaking on first hand experience on social services and children lifted and i think not once did i mention they had killed her ?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol .The truth is NOBODY apart from the person/s responcible for Maddie going missing know anything.But we are entitled to voice our thoughts.*


Exactly. But expressing thoughts and opinions as FACTS is another matter entirely.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have been to Portugal,and the Rocky beaches are ruthless.
Some hotel room doors,are locked on the outside,but you can open them without a key inside.
If that little girl got out of that room,and made her way to a beach, the sea would have taken her.
Ive a feeling thats what happened.Yes its a guess.But that is what the world an his wife are doing too.

Thats my opinion,and I wont shut my mouth. (before I get told to)
See my signature for details


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't believe anything unless it's on the BBC or SKY News.
Especially not in The Sun,Mirror & Daily Mail ...


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Everyone has their own theory on it but thats all anyones is - theory, no one really knows what went on that night and its hard to imagine that the most famous little girl in the world is still missing over 4 years later!

My mum thinks they accidentally killed her by giving her too much sedative (so they wouldn't wake while they were dining) and buried her in the little church that just happened to be having building works done at the time.

Me? I dont know, I know that alot of things dont add up but quite a bit of that is down to the secretiveness of the portugal police at the time. I also know that 5 years before that I was on holiday not far from that place with my ex and my son who was about 2 at the time and I remember that there was a guy on the beach taking photos and he asked if he could take some of my son and his dad building a fort in the sand - I said sure why not. I'd thought about it at the time but wouldn't of been any use to the police as couldn't even describe an age range for the guy let alone anything else! 

But then my son was never out of my sight on holiday and even now at 11years old I wouldn't leave him in an apartment sleeping unattended while on holiday while I went out for the evening so whether is was something to do with the parents or not if they had been where they should have then she would still be alive today - and thats my opinion only x


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Mr Giz said:


> Dont shoot me down for this but I'm surprised the News of the world never tapped the McCanns phone ?


I was thinking earlier it's a shame the NotW never tapped their phones.... Maybe they did but I guess they never found anything against them... doubtful though!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> I was thinking earlier it's a shame the NotW never tapped their phones.... Maybe they did I guess they never found anything against them... doubtful though!


I very much doubt that anyone commiting a crime of such severity would talk about it on a phone.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I very much doubt that anyone commiting a crime of such severity would talk about it on a phone.


Very true!


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

The update i read from the McCanns was that they are in contact with Indian police etc but at the moment they are continueing the search for Maddie independantly.


I posted the thread as i was hopeing for good news and thought PF could do with a lift......didnt realise i'd be causeing a debate But we do all have our opinions over various issues.......thats what makes us all unique


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

in my opinion maddies alive and well,theres more twists to this than we all realise,and when shes found,and she will turn up eventually....theres going to be some high profile people implicated,and dont trust that portuguese detective...he knows something but hasn't said,or he screwed up and let her slip through his fingers


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

So anyway.. I was reading in the mirror on line that it isn't Maddie McCann.. I imagine whatever happened her parents/relatives or who has concern for her will have had their hopes dashed yet again..


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Yeh from what i understand the McCanns have comfirmed it isnt her


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Those parents are milking it like fook!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

slakey said:


> Those parents are milking it like fook!


And we will never know...


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Flavourflav said:


> But if the parents know she is already dead (through a tragic accident) they should fess up, hence my saying, *end the madness*.


Yes, but you're basing you're thesis on tabloid rumour. "IF they know she is already dead...". IF. What evidence is there to show this? If their daughter had died in the apartment, surely there's only so many places the could have hidden the body? And that someone MUST have seen soemthing....

I hand on heart don't think they have killed their daughter, I don't think anyone knows what has happened.

If you want a conspiracy theory, how about the one that the Portuguese police put the rumour out about them killing their daughter to cover up thier own flaws in the investigation? 



julesmcc said:


> im speaking on first hand experience on social services and children lifted and i think not once did i mention they had killed her ?


I didn't say you had said they had killed her.

And I was talking from first hand experience as well. I've got a friend who works for the social, and at the time she was commenting on the things that people were saying about "lower income" parents having their children taken off them for less. She said it was nonsense. There is a procedure in place, which believe it or not, unless in severe evident cases of cruelty, operates a benefit of the doubt process.

Hence the complete failings in the Victoria Kimbe and Baby P cases.

As for the comments about them "milking it", well I can only echo what I have said before. If it was my daughter that was missing I'd be taking all the publicity I could to guarantee that the case was never dropped. If that's mistaken for me being a media or attention grabbing whoar then to be honest with you, I really wouldn't give a f**k.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

nobody knows what happened to maddie on that night she went missing apart the ones involved ...it could of been the parents who know.. maybe a inside job who knows

at the end of the day its another unknown case of a child missing dead or alive... and thats what the main thing is ... SHES a child and missing


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just out of interest.....

*'IF'* the McCanns have killed Maddie / know she is dead and they are responsible then _WHY ON EARTH_ would they keep putting the case in the public eye??????? They would have made the initial fuss to cover their backs and then they would have shut up and let the whole thing quietly slip away from public view. By keeping the case high-profile, they also keep themselves in the spotlight and constantly open to investigation.

After 4 years of being SO exposed to the WORLDS media - not just the UK press - I think it could be agreed that it would be very difficult to maintain the same, lying, story throughout that length of time without some slip-up and that slip-up not being noticed by somebody.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Just out of interest.....
> 
> *'IF'* the McCanns have killed Maddie / know she is dead and they are responsible then _WHY ON EARTH_ would they keep putting the case in the public eye??????? They would have made the initial fuss to cover their backs and then they would have shut up and let the whole thing quietly slip away from public view. By keeping the case high-profile, they also keep themselves in the spotlight and constantly open to investigation.
> 
> After 4 years of being SO exposed to the WORLDS media - not just the UK press - I think it could be agreed that it would be very difficult to maintain the same, lying, story throughout that length of time without some slip-up and that slip-up not being noticed by somebody.


IF they killed maddie it could be a very clever way of taking the heat away from themselves..

Regardless of what happened to maddie, because of the circumstances being what they were, you will still have people hounding them, so this way they appear to be doing their best to find her

the 47 questions the mother wouldn't answer and also the dogs that smelt death doesnt help their case.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I doubt she will ever be found. The people I really feel sorry for is the parents of the girl in India. Imagine out of the blue being jumped on by hysterical people trying to take your child off you? I know people mean well, but still...


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

mstori said:


> IF they killed maddie it could be a very clever way of taking the heat away from themselves..
> 
> Regardless of what happened to maddie, because of the circumstances being what they were, you will still have people hounding them, so this way they appear to be doing their best to find her
> 
> the 47 questions the mother wouldn't answer and also the dogs that smelt death doesnt help their case.


Police files reveal 48 unanswered questions in Madeleine case - Crime, UK - The Independent

in case you dont know, and im sure you know about the cavador dogs.

Again, i dont wnt this thread to be locked, just simply ansering the question


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Horse and Hound said:


> Yes, but you're basing you're thesis on tabloid rumour. "IF they know she is already dead...". IF. What evidence is there to show this? If their daughter had died in the apartment, surely there's only so many places the could have hidden the body? And that someone MUST have seen soemthing....
> 
> I hand on heart don't think they have killed their daughter, I don't think anyone knows what has happened.
> 
> ...


Folk will always have their views on what happened to Maddie.
When a case is so high profile as this one has been it is human nature!
T'was the Same with Diana - there are those that are convinced that her death was not an accident!

My views too are that there is more to this then meets the eye! and having read much on the maddie case (yep! I know we sohuldn't believe all we read) I too am of the opinion of many , I would like to be proven wrong! believe you me I would.
But we can't stop folk having and voicing their opinions -least while freedom of speech exists anyway!
DT


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

ok,i have a question,when maddies found,and she will turn up eventually....will everyone world-wide be apologising to the parents for the accusations?


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

mstori said:


> IF they killed maddie it could be a very clever way of taking the heat away from themselves..
> 
> Regardless of what happened to maddie, because of the circumstances being what they were, you will still have people hounding them, so this way they appear to be doing their best to find her
> 
> the 47 questions the mother wouldn't answer and also the dogs that smelt death doesnt help their case.


Well said!  And yes, remember to use the word IF...


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

skyblue said:


> ok,i have a question,when maddies found,and she will turn up eventually....will everyone world-wide be apologising to the parents for the accusations?


i dont know them personally to apologise, but i wouldnt anyway. I STILL think they should be done for leaving 3 young kids alone!

and she may NEVER be found.. ben as well as thousands of other missing kids havent


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

skyblue said:


> ok,i have a question,when maddies found,and she will turn up eventually....will everyone world-wide be apologising to the parents for the accusations?


Maybe...But they still left three young children in an appartment alone when they were off out having fun- unforgiveable. They put Maddie in harms way, IF it was indeed an abduction (which I don't believe).


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> But we can't stop folk having and voicing their opinions -least while freedom of speech exists anyway!
> DT


No, but loose lips sink ships and all that.

I don't think they've killed her. I think they were ridiculously stupid and have paid the price for that, I really do.

But there are only so many places that body could be hidden, realistically. NO forensics have turned up, no body found.

Whole thing smacks of negligence on behalf of the police, if you ask me personally, and they've embraced the theory of the McCanns' being guilty to deflect the blame.

by the way, we had one of those dogs in doing a search once of a pub cellar as someone had "confessed" to a murder... it smelt death so the pub cellar was excavated. Turned out to be a dead cat.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

skyblue said:


> ok,i have a question,when maddies found,and she will turn up eventually....will everyone world-wide be apologising to the parents for the accusations?


Depends if they killed her.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

skyblue said:


> ok,i have a question,when maddies found,and she will turn up eventually....will everyone world-wide be apologising to the parents for the accusations?


I won't be apologising for ****. It's their fault their daughter is missing... maybe Maddie is better off without her parents.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

slakey said:


> I won't be apologising for ****. It's their fault their daughter is missing... maybe Maddie is better off without her parents.


That is harsh.. Everyone makes errors in life.. Im sure you have made a fair few..


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

slakey said:


> I won't be apologising for ****. It's their fault their daughter is missing... maybe Maddie is better off without her parents.





momentofmadness said:


> That is harsh.. Everyone makes errors in life.. Im sure you have made a fair few..


I have heard a few people say the same thing. Controversial. There was a movie out in 2007- Gone Baby Gone, had a lot of similarities to the Madeleine case, it wrestles with the same ideas.

This whole India thing has been bizarre, I followed it when it broke on the social media sites but now apparently the whole incident has been denied by the Indian Police? Just so weird.


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

jenniferx said:


> I have heard a few people say the same thing. Controversial. There was a movie out in 2007- Gone Baby Gone, had a lot of similarities to the Madeleine case, it wrestles with the same ideas.
> 
> This whole India thing has been bizarre, I followed it when it broke on the social media sites but now apparently the whole incident has been denied by the Indian Police? Just so weird.


I just watched Gone baby Gone just the other week. Fantastic film! I wanted Morgan Freeman to have been allowed to keep the girl  The mother really didn't deserve to have her, so sad. The film really does make you think of it all from the different angles. A must watch film, with shocking ending!


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

jenniferx said:


> I have heard a few people say the same thing. Controversial. There was a movie out in 2007- Gone Baby Gone, had a lot of similarities to the Madeleine case, it wrestles with the same ideas.
> 
> This whole India thing has been bizarre, I followed it when it broke on the social media sites but now apparently the whole incident has been denied by the Indian Police? Just so weird.


I watched Gone baby Gone just the other week. Fantastic film! I wanted Morgan Freeman to have been allowed to keep the girl  The mother really didn't deserve to have her, so sad. The film really does make you think of it all from the different possible angles. A must watch film, with shocking ending!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

just putting this out there, but what IF (and again its only because other questions have been asked) whilst the mccanns were out, one of the kids had an accident and was killed.. fell out of a window, slipped in bathroom, whatever, would people just be saying it was an accident or blaming the mccanns for leaving them? I just dont get why there hasnt been more done for the fact they left 3 kids alone! 

there is definately something strange about the whole situation.

I hope i am wrong and she is found alive and well, but first 24 hours are crucial, and after that you have to lose hope.

IF she has been abducted i dont understand why someone would take the kid that could talk and not one of the younger ones..


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

mstori said:


> just putting this out there, but what IF (and again its only because other questions have been asked) whilst the mccanns were out, one of the kids had an accident and was killed.. fell out of a window, slipped in bathroom, whatever, would people just be saying it was an accident or blaming the mccanns for leaving them? I just dont get why there hasnt been more done for the fact they left 3 kids alone!
> 
> there is definately something strange about the whole situation.
> 
> ...


Exactly............ what I have always thought, it would have been far easier to have taken one of the twins who wouldn't have memory of a previous life, can't talk and less of a fight.

Of course the most logical conclusion is Maddie had an accident and died whilst under sedation when left alone. Hence the cover up.

This is one occassion I would love to be wrong (there isn't many lol), but my head and heart says nooooooooooooooo.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Flavourflav said:


> I watched Gone baby Gone just the other week. Fantastic film! I wanted Morgan Freeman to have been allowed to keep the girl  The mother really didn't deserve to have her, so sad. The film really does make you think of it all from the different possible angles. A must watch film, with shocking ending!


It was good. I was rewatching the trailer there because I last saw it when it first came out. Some very hard to watch scenes though, thought I was going to puke with one of them. 
‪Gone Baby Gone (trailer)‬‏ - YouTube
It did certainly make me think.

My feelings on the case are on the other Madeleine thread from before, with the book launch.

I wonder if we will ever know the truth of it.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> It was good. I was rewatching the trailer there because I last saw it when it first came out. Some very hard to watch scenes though, thought I was going to puke with one of them.
> ‪Gone Baby Gone (trailer)‬‏ - YouTube
> It did certainly make me think.
> 
> ...


will have to watch that, although theway i feel atm, i best get a few boxes of tissues in!


----------



## RKD (Jul 11, 2011)

The news does state that her parents don't believe it's her. I'm sure they'd know. I would if it was my grandchild - who is just 4. 
Prayers always.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Flavourflav said:


> Exactly............ what I have always thought, it would have been far easier to have taken one of the twins who wouldn't have memory of a previous life, can't talk and less of a fight.
> 
> Of course the most logical conclusion is Maddie had an accident and died whilst under sedation when left alone. Hence the cover up.
> 
> This is one occassion I would love to be wrong (there isn't many lol), but my head and heart says nooooooooooooooo.


Good point ! had maddie been taken to supply childless parents then surely it would have been one of the twins that had been taken!

Your theory on what 'really' happened to Maddie is BANG in line with mine!
Like you - I HOPE I am wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

And seeing that this topic is being discussed again what I find really really strange is the fridge!

Now seriously!!! if you had been on holiday - in a rented apartment and the fridge broke - what would you do about it! or to be more precise!! WHAT WOULD YOU DO WITH IT 

DT

Because in my eyes the explaination here is NOT a rational one!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And seeing that this topic is being discussed again what I find really really strange is the fridge!
> 
> Now seriously!!! if you had been on holiday - in a rented apartment and the fridge broke - what would you do about it! or to be more precise!! WHAT WOULD YOU DO WITH IT
> 
> ...


omg ! i forgot about that!! VERY strange indeed isnt it..

i wonder what the owner of the apartment had to say? did the mccanns ring first?


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And seeing that this topic is being discussed again what I find really really strange is the fridge!
> 
> Now seriously!!! if you had been on holiday - in a rented apartment and the fridge broke - what would you do about it! or to be more precise!! WHAT WOULD YOU DO WITH IT
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts too, if something breaks in a rented apartment it is not your concern to dispose of it! Of course unless there is something in that fridge that needs to be disposed of pretty quickly...


----------



## RKD (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry are you saying they disposed of a fridge? (too upset at the time to follow and have missed lots - deliberatley)


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i haven`t heard about the fridge myself but the fact they had dogs in who detected that a dead body had been in the trunk of the car to me speaks volumes


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

RKD said:


> Sorry are you saying they disposed of a fridge? (too upset at the time to follow and have missed lots - deliberatley)


it was on his holiday blog that the fridge was faulty, so they took it in the hire car to a local skip.. the question remains why?

his blog had lots of things on that was removed after maddie went missing.


----------



## RKD (Jul 11, 2011)

mstori said:


> it was on his holiday blog that the fridge was faulty, so they took it in the hire car to a local skip.. the question remains why?
> 
> his blog had lots of things on that was removed after maddie went missing.


Oh dear! suspicious or what?? I can't imagine doing anything hard work like THAT on holiday. Ring the landlord etc... that's what you pay for - a service.
OMGosh. Something's wrong. Poor Madaline - she deserves better than all this. 
Something has never sat right with the parents for me. Was too upset to follow it all.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

mstori said:


> it was on his holiday blog that the fridge was faulty, so they took it in the hire car to a local skip.. the question remains why?
> 
> his blog had lots of things on that was removed after maddie went missing.


i never heard that, i`ve always had my doubts about them (major doubts) but that, who would do that?? my grill was broke on our holiday last week...i should just have dumped the cooker then?? the thought would never have even crossed my mind in all honesty and i can`t imagine how any person would do it since it`s not their property to dispose of


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

i know, sometimes i read so much that i forget that a young girl is missing.

Its so easy to get caught up on your opinions of the mccann parents. (which i have a lot of :wink: )

too many things happened that doesnt seem right (dont know if you read the link i posted about the inanswered questions?)

found this when i was looking for his blog before i realised it had been removed;

Why has the madeline mccann case not been re investigated? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers

I have tried to the best of my abilities to check the points raised, and it seems they are all true


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

mstori said:


> just putting this out there, but what IF (and again its only because other questions have been asked) whilst the mccanns were out, one of the kids had an accident and was killed.. fell out of a window, slipped in bathroom, whatever, would people just be saying it was an accident or blaming the mccanns for leaving them? I just dont get why there hasnt been more done for the fact they left 3 kids alone!
> 
> there is definately something strange about the whole situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

mstori said:


> it was on his holiday blog that the *fridge was faulty, so they took it in the hire car to a local skip..* the question remains why?
> 
> his blog had lots of things on that was removed after maddie went missing.


Totally weird. It's not even like it's your property to dispose in the first instance.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> Totally weird. It's not even like it's your property to dispose in the first instance.


thatsthe pont, id be curious to if they had asked for it to be fixed.. then again if im on holiday and owner told me to just dispose of it id tell them to do it themsleves.. when they brought a working one!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

RKD said:


> Sorry are you saying they disposed of a fridge? (too upset at the time to follow and have missed lots - deliberatley)


Yep! that is EXACTLY what they did!


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

jenniferx said:


> Totally weird. It's not even like it's your property to dispose in the first instance.


They didn't own the apartment did they? It just seems so weird! I've stayed at the same apartment (a honeymoon apartment) several times with my ex year after year and if anything went wrong we would call the owners, I wouldn't dare to remove anything even a toaster (unless it set fire of course)! It just seems a very very odd thing to do!


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

The plot thickens!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Flavourflav said:


> The plot thickens!


No it don't!
It' s cut and dried!


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> No it don't!
> It' s cut and dried!


Yes it is (in my eyes). I agree with you. But I didn't know about the fridge until now. I was 99% sure before, I am 100% sure Maddie is dead if this fridge thing is true!!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

pippa234 said:


> They didn't own the apartment did they? It just seems so weird! I've stayed at the same apartment (a honeymoon apartment) several times with my ex year after year and if anything went wrong we would call the owners, I wouldn't dare to remove anything even a toaster (unless it set fire of course)! It just seems a very very odd thing to do!


Yep same here. We have stayed in lots of villa rentals over the years, both private and part of holiday complexes and there is no way we'd have done away with a utility appliance. It's not even as if it's easy to just pop the fridge in the bin, you would really have to go out of your way to move it out.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Sadly nobody will ever know what happened that night except the people involved ...
I don't believe for 1 minute she's still alive, & even if she is NO ONE would be stupid enough to take her out in public.

And well the fridge is just bizarre.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

willa said:


> Sadly nobody will ever know what happened that night except the people involved ...
> I don't believe for 1 minute she's still alive, & even if she is NO ONE would be stupid enough to take her out in public.
> 
> And well the fridge is just bizarre.


bizarre maybe! but downright incompetent that those involved did not investigate it more thoroughly!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

willa said:


> Sadly nobody will ever know what happened that night except the people involved ...
> I don't believe for 1 minute she's still alive, & even if she is NO ONE would be stupid enough to take her out in public.
> 
> And well the fridge is just bizarre.


tbf if alive i dont think she would be recognised.. different hair colour, could have coloured contacts in, if lived abroad then have a tan.. etc


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

The McCanns are the most narcisstic people I've ever seen on TV.

I believe those dogs are highly trained too, my dogs can sniff a sausage at 50 paces with 110% accuracy.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Lets not forget that Kate McCann had the scent of death on her shorts, it was also in the back of their hire car, in the apartment and I seem to remember on Maddies cuddle cat toy(which was washed after Maddie went missing). To me this seems terribly strange that the dogs would pick up the scent that many times! These dogs are incredibly clever and quite frankly I believe there indications over what the McCanns say any day.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Not heard about the fridge. Though I think it depends on the reasons given for its removal at the time. Perhaps they felt it was damaged and therefore dangerous especially with small children around.


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

Ianthi said:


> Not heard about the fridge. Though I think it depends on the reasons given for its removal at the time. Perhaps they felt it was damaged and therefore dangerous especially with small children around.


then put it outside your apartment door and wait for the owners to get it, dont cart it off in the car to a tip miles away................


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

If i'm not confused then I think there is something called 'press blackout' which might account for lack of 'news' about this? As far as I know - in high profile cases, when there is a 'positive lead' then the courts are able to instruct all media to not report on such item??

Have been very interested to read other peoples views on this case - it confuses me still!! Apparently the book is very revealing??/thought prevoking??


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Sampuppy said:


> If i'm not confused then I think there is something called 'press blackout' which might account for lack of 'news' about this? As far as I know - in high profile cases, when there is a 'positive lead' then the courts are able to instruct all media to not report on such item??
> 
> Have been very interested to read other peoples views on this case - it confuses me still!! Apparently the book is very revealing??/thought prevoking??


I haven't read the book as I do not wish to line the McCanns pockets but there was a thread on here a few months back about it. Kate revealed some extremely distressing and odd things regarding Maddies genitals. I can't remeber the exact quote but I ,along with others found it extremely odd and distressing to hear.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

lizzyboo said:


> then put it outside your apartment door and wait for the owners to get it, dont cart it off in the car to a tip miles away................


Now WHY didn't the McCanns think of that?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

CreativeLC said:


> I haven't read the book as I do not wish to line the McCanns pockets but there was a thread on here a few months back about it. Kate revealed some extremely distressing and odd things regarding Maddies genitals. I can't remeber the exact quote but I ,along with others found it extremely odd and distressing to hear.


Yes! that was rather an odd thing for a parent to say!


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yes! that was rather an odd thing for a parent to say!


what did she say....... i must have missed that thread.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

lizzyboo said:


> what did she say....... i must have missed that thread.


I havent read it but just googled and this came up

.....have been focussed on these three sentences on page 129 of the book:

"I asked Gerry apprehensively if he'd had any really horrible thoughts or visions of Madeleine. He nodded. Haltingly, I told him about the awful pictures that scrolled through my head of her body, her perfect little genitals torn apart".


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mstori said:


> I havent read it but just googled and this came up
> 
> .....have been focussed on these three sentences on page 129 of the book:
> 
> "I asked Gerry apprehensively if he'd had any really horrible thoughts or visions of Madeleine. He nodded. Haltingly, I told him about the awful pictures that scrolled through my head of her body, her perfect little genitals torn apart".


Erm that is very weird to think like that.. That is something I would never want to think about..


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

lizzyboo said:


> what did she say....... i must have missed that thread.


She referred to maddie's genitals!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Erm that is very weird to think like that.. That is something I would never want to think about..


if my daughter went missing i would think of all possible reasons why, its the way its worded, i find it quite disturbing


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

mstori said:


> I havent read it but just googled and this came up
> 
> .....have been focussed on these three sentences on page 129 of the book:
> 
> "I asked Gerry apprehensively if he'd had any really horrible thoughts or visions of Madeleine. He nodded. Haltingly, I told him about the awful pictures that scrolled through my head of her body, her perfect little genitals torn apart".


that is just awful............. and quite shocking!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

lizzyboo said:


> that is just awful............. and quite shocking!!!!!!!!!!!


This is why some people think that perhaps Maddie was drugged by her parents and used for sex by paedophiles. I seem to remember one of the McCann's friends had also said something relating to Maddie in a sexual way.
I think alot of people think that the McCann's couldn't possibly have any links to paedophilia because they are doctors but truth is anyone can be involved in that sort of thing regarless of there status.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> This is why some people think that perhaps Maddie was drugged by her parents and used for sex by paedophiles. I seem to remember one of the McCann's friends had also said something relating to Maddie in a sexual way.
> I think alot of people think that the McCann's couldn't possibly have any links to paedophilia because they are doctors but truth is anyone can be involved in that sort of thing regarless of there status.


when i was doing some research about child sexual abuse it was found that the majority were family members, then after that "professionals" so tbh Id find it more likely from a dr than say the local never worked a day in his life man down the street.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

CreativeLC said:


> This is why some people think that perhaps Maddie was drugged by her parents and used for sex by paedophiles. I seem to remember one of the McCann's friends had also said something relating to Maddie in a sexual way.
> I think alot of people think that the McCann's couldn't possibly have any links to paedophilia because they are doctors but truth is anyone can be involved in that sort of thing regarless of there status.


Someone knows what happened to Maddie, and I have had a gut feeling that the parents hold the key to this mystry. I don't however think that the McCann's would have any links to paedophills, or if they did surely you would not have your daughter abused - would you

I think that Maddie died in that apartment that night- nothing sinister - just neglect! perhaps falling and banging her head on the hard floor!

I do hope that I am proved wrong!


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

CreativeLC said:


> This is why some people think that perhaps Maddie was drugged by her parents and used for sex by paedophiles. I seem to remember one of the McCann's friends had also said something relating to Maddie in a sexual way.
> I think alot of people think that the McCann's couldn't possibly have any links to paedophilia because they are doctors but truth is anyone can be involved in that sort of thing regarless of there status.


Personally, I don't think they are paedophiles but did sedate her and the other children so they could go out wining and dining each night and leave the kids unattended. And Maddie had a tragic accident, or died due to sedation. The McCanns then had to cover it all up, as it would mean both of them would be struck off as doctors when an autopsy was done.

As for Kate's words, I am on her side here, (if the child was abducted, and I and many other people are wrong) horrible thoughts would run through your head of what the paedos could be doing to your child. It was maybe unwise to put this in her book, but EVERY parent would have horrific thoughts of what a could be happening sexually to the missing child. We all know what paedo's do, Kate (maybe unwisely) just vocalised her fears of what could be done to Maddie, in the book.


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Someone knows what happened to Maddie, and I have had a gut feeling that the parents hold the key to this mystry. I don't however think that the McCann's would have any links to paedophills, or if they did surely you would not have your daughter abused - would you
> 
> I think that Maddie died in that apartment that night- nothing sinister - just neglect! perhaps falling and banging her head on the hard floor!
> 
> I do hope that I am proved wrong!


Snap!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Flavourflav said:


> As for Kate's words, I am on her side here, (if the child was abducted, and I and many other people are wrong) horrible thoughts would run through your head of what the paedos could be doing to your child. It was maybe unwise to put this in her book, but EVERY parent would have horrific thoughts of what a could be happening sexually to the missing child. We all know what paedo's do, Kate (maybe unwisely) just vocalised her fears of what could be done to Maddie, in the book.


But it was the words used that i found sick. 'her perfect little genitals being torn apart' isnt how i would have thought you word word the fact that you thought your child could have been abused?


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

mstori said:


> But it was the words used that i found sick. 'her perfect little genitals being torn apart' isnt how i would have thought you word word the fact that you thought your child could have been abused?


As I said above, I felt it was unwise of her to vocalise her thoughts and fears in the book. The actual words she used...... I have heard people say FAR worse. I agree its slightly distasteful, but its exactly what would be happening if a paedo had snatched her.  We all word things differently, just being on this forum demonstates that. We all use different words and tone, to say the same thing.

I think she was just trying to show people the tortured thoughts that would go through a kidnapped childs parents heads. Everyday you would be thinking "what is happening to her now" if in the cluches of a paedo ring. Horrific daily nightmare of thoughts.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

mstori said:


> But it was the words used that i found sick. 'her perfect little genitals being torn apart' isnt how i would have thought you word word the fact that you thought your child could have been abused?


Thats what i cant understand, its not the thoughts its the words used. sickening really.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Flavourflav said:


> As I said above, I felt it was unwise of her to vocalise her thoughts and fears in the book. The actual words she used...... I have heard people say FAR worse. I agree its slightly distasteful, but its exactly what would be happening if a paedo had snatched her.  We all word things differently, just being on this forum demonstates that. We all use different words and tone, to say the same thing.
> 
> I think she was just trying to show people the tortured thoughts that would go through a kidnapped childs parents heads. Everyday you would be thinking "what is happening to her now" if in the cluches of a paedo ring. Horrific daily nightmare of thoughts.


I agree that i think it was an accident rather than part of a paedophile ring, but when there are so many people people accussing them of being friends with a paedo and being part of it you would think they would word things differently. I just think if it was me i would be over cautious of what i said, but then again i wouldnt have written that book.

Its just sad, I hate to think of what happened to her


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Thats what i cant understand, its not the thoughts its the words used. sickening really.


Its what paedos' do, there is no sugar coating it  Though, I agree it would have been best to have kept those words out of the book.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Flavourflav said:


> Its what paedos' do, there is no sugar coating it  Though, I agree it would have been best to have kept those words out of the book.


Oh yes i know what they do, but what i found sickening are the words used.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Not really the issue I know! BUT!!! I do think the McCanns are swingers and that Gerry has a wandering eye!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Someone knows what happened to Maddie, and I have had a gut feeling that the parents hold the key to this mystry. I don't however think that the McCann's would have any links to paedophills, or if they did surely you would not have your daughter abused - would you
> 
> I think that Maddie died in that apartment that night- nothing sinister - just neglect! perhaps falling and banging her head on the hard floor!
> 
> I do hope that I am proved wrong!


My cousin (also called maddie) was sexually abused by her father, my aunt found extremly weird photos on her husbands comp which led it to all come out (she was 4 at the time, now 7) He WAS CID! 

so nothing surprises me!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not really the issue I know! BUT!!! I do think the McCanns are swingers and that Gerry has a wandering eye!


 whatever brought you to that conclusion, i nearly choked on mi tea.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> whatever brought you to that conclusion, i nearly choked on mi tea.


because its DT!? lol


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> My cousin (also called maddie) was sexually abused by her father, my aunt found extremly weird photos on her husbands comp which led it to all come out (she was 4 at the time, now 7) He WAS CID!
> 
> so nothing surprises me!


so sad, hope your cousin is ok ... well as much as you can be.. shant say what i wish would happen to your uncle, but hope he never gets the chance again!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

mstori said:


> because its DT!? lol


 oh ye, her mind working overtime again


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not really the issue I know! BUT!!! I do think the McCanns are swingers and that Gerry has a wandering eye!


He does indeed!


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

mr McCann also sits in interviews with a smug little smile on his face while Kate sits there looking like she is in agony.

i have wondered if one knows nothing and the other one knows everything.....


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sat here thinking and .. I remember that little boy Ben 
I think he disappeared in greece.. In fact I have now googled..
Disappearance of Ben Needham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Shocking to read this..
*Many British people who I have discussed Ben's case with are amazed when I tell them that no British police officer has ever travelled to Kos or Greece in connection with Ben's case.* I even offered to pay for police officers to go, my offer was turned down. Sadly it remains therefore highly unlikely that the majority of children in these types of cases will ever be found." Despite having spent £20,000 flying over the world chasing leads in her son's disappearance, Kerry is certain that she will one day be reunited with Ben.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Sat here thinking and .. I remember that little boy Ben
> I think he disappeared in greece.. In fact I have now googled..
> Disappearance of Ben Needham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


I did a thread on ben. His mam is fighting every day to get help (i posted the petition too) i dont understand why there hasnt been more help for her


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

mstori said:


> I did a thread on ben. His mam is fighting every day to get help (i posted the petition too) i dont understand why there hasnt been more help for her


Yes! it must be heartbreaking for her hearing that the Maddie case has been re-opened and no Bens, Almost like saying that maddieis more important then Ben!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yes! it must be heartbreaking for her hearing that the Maddie case has been re-opened and no Bens, Almost like saying that maddieis more important then Ben!


Bens mam is positive he is still alive. I really hope she finds him, but at same time he wouldnt remember her and you have to think if he has been brought up well he may have no idea. Imagine the trauma 

There are loads of stories of children found years later, and mix of responses from the kids.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

mstori said:


> Bens mam is positive he is still alive. I really hope she finds him, but at same time he wouldnt remember her and you have to think if he has been brought up well he may have no idea. Imagine the trauma
> 
> There are loads of stories of children found years later, and mix of responses from the kids.


I think that Ben is alive too! but sadly I don't think the same about Maddie.


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think that Ben is alive too! but sadly I don't think the same about Maddie.


They say travellers took Ben, but of course there is no proof (but to me very plausable). I watched a docu about it.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Flavourflav said:


> They say travellers took Ben, but of course there is no proof (but to me very plausable). I watched a docu about it.


If you have a read of the link I popped on ..They thought they found him with travellers.. But the dna didn't match


----------



## McBenson (Mar 4, 2011)

Seeing as everyone else is putting on their opionion I am going say mine

Recently I have been on a course about child protection which was aimed at children born to mothers who drank heavily during preganncy. I have googled - foetal alcohol syndrome" and found a picture of a girl who resembles Madelaine. So google "madelaine Mccann foetal alcohol syndrome" and came across threads regarding suspicions about Kate drinking during pregnancy. That Maddelaine had defects relating to foetal alcohol syndrome. 

So - parent sedated the kids so they could go out - Kate being an "alcoholic" would not miss the oportunity to wine and dine with friends and being a GP would know what medicines to use in order to allow her children to sleep soundly while she was out. Medised is a over the counter medicine that at that time could be given to children from 1 year old, contains antihistamine and paracetamol and causes drowsiness. Perhaps she gave them too much and that was why the other children did not wake while the frantic search was going on and Madelaine was overdosed. A GP mother and surgeon father would never want to be implicated in such accusations so fabricated the abduction.

Otherwise it was deliberate - it was being noticed that Maddelaine suffered foetal alcohol syndrome and Kate did not want to be implicated as she is a GP and the abduction was arranged.

Next scenario is that they were involved in a peodophile ring. The kids were drugged and left alone in an unlocked apartment for paying customers..... When Kate found her daughter missing she said Oh my God they have taken her! Who is "they"? and why would that be the first thing to enter your head? My first reaction would be that the child woke alone and scared and wandered outside - not been abducted. Especially if that kind of risk was not suspected as they said they didn't feel any risk so were happy to leave the kids unattended in a unlocked apartment. 

There are so many unanswered questions and possible scenarios, no-one apart from those involved will ever know the truth. Even if the parents were not involved in the abduction - they were certainly responsible for leaving their children. This subject is always going to incite very strong feelings in people and disagreements but people are entitled to have their opinions, however that is all they are - opinions - becasue unfortunately we will never know the truth!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

McBenson said:


> Seeing as everyone else is putting on their opionion I am going say mine
> 
> Recently I have been on a course about child protection which was aimed at children born to mothers who drank heavily during preganncy. I have googled - foetal alcohol syndrome" and found a picture of a girl who resembles Madelaine. So google "madelaine Mccann foetal alcohol syndrome" and came across threads regarding suspicions about Kate drinking during pregnancy. That Maddelaine had defects relating to foetal alcohol syndrome.
> 
> ...


Good points you have made in your post! and two of thoe theories coincide with my own theories on what happened that night!

The final point you make Is often overlooked, and is seldom mentioned!
At the end of the day those children were left alone in that apartment!
Had they NEVER had been left alone then Maddie would still be around today!
The McCanns utlimately have no one to blame but themselves even if they were innocent! (which I doubt very much)
It is not an offence to leave children unattended! UNLESS they come to any harm - and then it is!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Good points you have made in your post! and two of thoe theories coincide with my own theories on what happened that night!
> 
> The final point you make Is often overlooked, and is seldom mentioned!
> At the end of the day those children were left alone in that apartment!
> ...


exactly what i have been saying!

although i did think it was offence to leave kids under 13 alone?

Leaving children at home alone | For parents and carers | Help and advice | NSPCC

it doesnt really clarify.. just states: The law does not set a minimum age at which children can be left alone. However, it is an offence to leave a child alone when doing so puts him or her at risk.

to me, any child left alone is a risk!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

mstori said:


> exactly what i have been saying!
> 
> to me, any child left alone is a risk!


When my son comes to visit I DON'T leave him alone!
And HE'S in his thirties!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> When my son comes to visit I DON'T leave him alone!
> And HE'S in his thirties!


haha.. maybe in his thirties he can be trusted.. then again.. knowing men, maybe not


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mstori said:


> exactly what i have been saying!
> 
> although i did think it was offence to leave kids under 13 alone?
> 
> ...


Thats true I know.. cause I few years ago.. My mums ex accused my mum of leaving my 12 year old sister alone.. whilst she was suddenly out working more.. .. My sister was in hossie and then was shipped to Birmingham to me nans.. Police turned up at our house looking for an unattended child.. We rang SS and they advised us.. As long as a child can look after themselves there is no age..

But.. I wouldn't say a three year old could look after themselves..


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Lets face it if the McCanns had been unemployed and on benefits living in a council house then I am in no dount that they would have been charged with child neglect. I also think the twins would have been taken away from them. But because they are doctors and middle class with connections this didn't happen.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

overhere the minimum age is 12 years old to be left alone, id someone calls the police do come out and the child has to be picked up at childrens services. But even if UK law states 12 they weren't in the UK so it would be the laws from there that would come into effect...Jill


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

so why were they never charged with child endangerment leaving little kids alone is irresponsible and a Dr would know that....makes me angry


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Especially when the apartments had a babysitting service and the McCanns could well afford to use it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

CreativeLC said:


> Especially when the apartments had a babysitting service and the McCanns could well afford to use it.


And as they made full use of the daytime nursery they could not claim that they did not want the children left 'strangers'


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And as they made full use of the daytime nursery they could not claim that they did not want the children left 'strangers'


They could have hired a worker from the Nursery to babysit.

Absolutely no excuse to leave three young children alone. None whatsoever.


----------

